# KUALA LUMPUR | Park Place | 220m | 721ft | 54 fl | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Project Name: Park Place
Location: Desa ParkCity, KL
Floors: 54 fl
Categories: Residential
Developer: ParkCity


----------



## alextbs_88 (Oct 24, 2021)

I m buying PP low level but not sure what they going to build at the new township beside PP


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------

